# Does anyone else add to their stockpile by couponing?



## tennesseegal (Sep 10, 2010)

I've recently gotten into "extreme" couponing (though its nothing like the show!), and I can't help but think how great an idea it is as a prepper. I was able to add tons of food, toiletries and household goods to my stockpile while not going over my grocery budget for the month. If anyone else does this, do you have any prepper specific tips?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

compare all the different store 'sales' and see how many stores will 'price match', also before going on a shopping trip, make sure the coupon policy hasn't changes since your last visit.

sometimes you can get mail-in rebates for things that you also bought with a coupon thereby getting PAID (a little) to buy things

always look at terms & conditions of all offers before going too wild


----------



## JustUs (Nov 7, 2011)

I do a little bit, but I don't buy much of the items that come in coupons. Our paper is $1.75...with double coupons at the local store I can usually save $3 or so a week....so I clip enough to cover the cost of the paper at worst...and then I have the paper to read and start fires in the woodburner.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

we use coupons a lot especially the b1g1. i just got the venus razor for 1.00. walgreens had a sale and then took the manufacturers coupon.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I used them when I first started "keeping house" way back in 1980 and continued up until around a year ago. Once I found the Mennonite and Amish discount grocery stores, I haven't even bothered. They're cheaper than the regular grocery using sales and coupons, so why waste the time and money buying the papers for the coupons?
And my regular grocery store doesn't carry wheat berries or other bulk foods. It also doesn't have those wonderful Amish meats and cheeses ( man are those things good!).


----------



## AlabamaGal (Dec 27, 2011)

If a coupon section arrives in my lap, I will look at it, but I very, very rarely find a coupon for anything I'd actually buy. It's all junk and processed food. overpriced makeup and condiments. There do seem to be some good ones around Thanksgiving when people are supposedly cooking. You can get coupons for corn starch, aluminum foil and such, but usually I can get a different brand cheaper anyway.

One way you *can* get good coupons is to write the company of a product you use and either complain or praise them.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I used them when I first started "keeping house" way back in 1980 and continued up until around a year ago. Once I found the Mennonite and Amish discount grocery stores, I haven't even bothered. They're cheaper than the regular grocery using sales and coupons, so why waste the time and money buying the papers for the coupons?
> And my regular grocery store doesn't carry wheat berries or other bulk foods. It also doesn't have those wonderful Amish meats and cheeses ( man are those things good!).


Yep we go to a Mennonite store also. We buy in bulk and saves us tons of money.

Coupons are a waste of time for us and even the paper(allergic to ink/paper mixture). We are so rural that by the time we can get to the store either the sales are over or the coupon is no longer any good.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

tennesseegal said:


> I've recently gotten into "extreme" couponing (though its nothing like the show!), and I can't help but think how great an idea it is as a prepper. I was able to add tons of food, toiletries and household goods to my stockpile while not going over my grocery budget for the month. If anyone else does this, do you have any prepper specific tips?


Tennesseegal, I use coupons. It does save a ton of money, and I can usually find a few people at work/neighbors to swap coupons with so we each can save on products we use. As far as prepper specific tips, I find that if I hang on to coupons for a couple of weeks and watch store circular ads, those products will go on sale before the coupon expires, just not always the same week they are in the paper.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm definitely trying! I have been able to get some things, but am still on the learning curve.


----------

